# OMG, why can't I make a filter decision?



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm setting up a 90g all male peacock/hap tank. I'll be using sand for substrate, and I'll have 14-16 fish. I have no room for a HOB. I'm thinking canister filters are the way to go, but don't know which one/ones to get. Should I also get a powerhead?

I've never used a canister filter, as I've only ever had small tanks with aquaclears.

I can't make a decision, and at this rate, I'm not going to have ANY filters (kidding, of course). I've never felt this wishy washy about a subject. Please advise!

Thanks!


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

Rena XP4 possible two, or a fluval fx6....boom done, not hard...lol


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

You could go sump, or post your actual budget for the canister, and that would best able to get feedback on what you should get including biomedia.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

2 2217s or 1 Fluval FX6


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

hahahahaha....OP is now more confused as folks are recommending different filters....

Get a sponge filter....cheap but effective. Will buy you more time to decide or not to decide


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Two 2217s for me.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

chopsteeks said:


> hahahahaha....OP is now more confused as folks are recommending different filters....
> 
> Get a sponge filter....cheap but effective. Will buy you more time to decide or not to decide


It's like asking for a recommendation for a heater or fish, everyone is a fan of something. Always a wide variety topic


----------



## mudbug79 (Sep 18, 2012)

I use two FX6's on my 90 gallon. It turns the tank over more than 10 times an hour and it keeps the substrate free of debris. It may be a little overkill but it keeps my water crystal clear.


----------



## Kleovoulos (Jan 6, 2011)

the best for me, Eheim 2260/2262 https://www.eheim.com/en_GB/products/te ... sic-1500XL


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

OMG, why can't I make a filter decision?

For the same reason I can't!


----------



## jeffkro (Feb 13, 2014)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Rena XP4 possible two, or a fluval fx6....boom done, not hard...lol


Yeah I wouldn't mind a fx6 myself, pretty pricey though.


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

philipgonzales3 said:


> Rena XP4 possible two, or a fluval fx6....boom done, not hard...lol


Better with 2 XP4s or 1 Fluval FX6 ?


----------



## zebraluv (Oct 26, 2012)

I would go with 2 XP4's than 1 Fluval FX6. That way when you clean filters, you have the second still going. Also, in case of a breakdown your not left stranded. Another plus I like with my XP4 is the motor is on top vs bottom for the FX6. I have sand substrate and I don't have to worry about any problems with it taking up any sand.


----------



## forestfalcon (Mar 10, 2014)

zebraluv said:


> I would go with 2 XP4's than 1 Fluval FX6. That way when you clean filters, you have the second still going. Also, in case of a breakdown your not left stranded. Another plus I like with my XP4 is the motor is on top vs bottom for the FX6. I have sand substrate and I don't have to worry about any problems with it taking up any sand.


That's what I was thinking too. I took the plunge and bought 2 xp4s. I actually got a pretty good deal on them.

Thanks, everyone, for your suggestions! Much appreciated!


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

zebraluv said:


> I would go with 2 XP4's than 1 Fluval FX6. That way when you clean filters, you have the second still going. Also, in case of a breakdown your not left stranded. Another plus I like with my XP4 is the motor is on top vs bottom for the FX6. I have sand substrate and I don't have to worry about any problems with it taking up any sand.


XP4 has become one of my favorite canister filter. Good strong motor and oh yes the motor being on top makes a lot of difference.

FX6 is also a winner. Expensive - yes, but it is a workhorse. Holds gazillion amount of biological media and the new FX6 only uses 43 watts, which is good for a filter rated at over 900 gph.


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

1 FX6. If money is tight, get a used FX5.


----------



## philipgonzales3 (Dec 4, 2013)

forestfalcon said:


> zebraluv said:
> 
> 
> > I would go with 2 XP4's than 1 Fluval FX6. That way when you clean filters, you have the second still going. Also, in case of a breakdown your not left stranded. Another plus I like with my XP4 is the motor is on top vs bottom for the FX6. I have sand substrate and I don't have to worry about any problems with it taking up any sand.
> ...


See I told you, easy decision, piece of cake Lol.


----------



## Jim LI (Feb 4, 2014)

I have 2- Eheim 2217s. no problems at all.


----------



## richraceri (Mar 3, 2013)

The 10X GPH rule never lets you down. Splitting 1 filters into 2 never lets you down (a HOB adds aeration) as sooner or later 1 breaks and you don't worry while parts are coming. People overlook adding circulation. I like the little Hydors 240 or 400 model. When you think about it if the circulation is better the 10X could probably be 5X and work as well. I see a noticeable difference in how fast stuff grows on the glass without the Hydor, and getting all the filter discharges going so they all add to circulation rather then fighting each other is noticeable. For me it's an Aquaclear 70 HOB, Fluval 406 Can and a Hydor 240 (400's OK too but blows alittle sand) for circ in several 100 gal overstocked cichlid tanks. All the name brands have parts available. Virtually all the Aquaclear and Fluval parts are avail on EBay which I like. PS: Not supposed to need a bubbler with HOB but fish definetly like it better, I suspect the glass covers hamper surface air quality and bubbler keeps better air under glass for surface exchange?


----------



## foxcrazy90 (Mar 13, 2014)

i have aquatop cf500 on my 55g and gonna add another one
i have no complaints with this canister and only $140


----------

